# Adanac what's your opinion?



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

So I found a site on the net called Adanac, it looks quite reliable, and I'm looking for a minpoo. What's your opinion on it being a good site and all. Is there a better one in the Toronto, Ontarioish place 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know of this breeder personally but based on what I saw on the website I would not hesitate to call and speak with them to get a better feel for their dogs and breeding philosophies. Hopefully someone who knows them will chime in.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Michelle and John do health test and show their poodles in conformation. They started out with standards and downsized to minis and toys. I beleive they got their breeding stock from a well known long time breeder.


----------



## Adanac Puppy Family (Feb 4, 2020)

Love Adanac Poodles! We got a male mini from Michele a year and a half ago. The process of getting our boy was easy. We were in contact with Michele and she told us of this pup who would be available at 8 weeks old. We got to meet him and his Mama at her place before he joined us. She sent us a quick little video of him when he was just a day old. He has been a superb little dog. He is our 3rd poodle that we've owned. He is super smart, affectionate, really confident and curious. He loves to interact with all of us, including our old dog. He is gentle with her and my son, too. I've fallen hard for this little guy. I would highly recommend Adanac Poodles and definitely, I would buy a poodle from Michele again in a heartbeat.


----------



## G.Punt (Aug 25, 2020)

Adanac Puppy Family said:


> Love Adanac Poodles! We got a male mini from Michele a year and a half ago. The process of getting our boy was easy. We were in contact with Michele and she told us of this pup who would be available at 8 weeks old. We got to meet him and his Mama at her place before he joined us. She sent us a quick little video of him when he was just a day old. He has been a superb little dog. He is our 3rd poodle that we've owned. He is super smart, affectionate, really confident and curious. He loves to interact with all of us, including our old dog. He is gentle with her and my son, too. I've fallen hard for this little guy. I would highly recommend Adanac Poodles and definitely, I would buy a poodle from Michele again in a heartbeat.


Hi, we are interested in getting a puppy from Adanac. How is your Michele doing? Are you able to send a pic?


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

We spoke with Adanac when looking for our pup. They were wonderful and answered all our crazy questions, lol. They seem to really know what they're doing and love the breed. We would definitely have used them but they didn't have the colour we wanted.


----------



## Leorarw (Nov 9, 2020)

JDagno said:


> We spoke with Adanac when looking for our pup. They were wonderful and answered all our crazy questions, lol. They seem to really know what they're doing and love the breed. We would definitely have used them but they didn't have the colour we wanted.


Do you know how often they have litters?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Leorarw said:


> Do you know how often they have litters?


Welcome to Poodle Forum! I recommend contacting them directly. Their website says they will respond within 48 hours.

Hope you'll keep us updated on your puppy search.


----------

